# Summit Goliath SS climbing stand



## rubicon_in_ga (Aug 4, 2008)

I've never used any kind of tree stand before, climbing, ladder, hang on, or otherwise, so this being my first stand, I have to say, I'm impressed at the ease of use and comfort of the Goliath.  

The instructions are very thorough, but I have to say for a novice who's not in any way familiar with climing stands, I felt they could be cleaned up and possibly simplified a tad.  There are plenty of pictures though, which helped out, and I have to admit I was running on very little sleep when I was assembling everything.  Honestly, there wasn't that much to 'assemble.'  The hardest part was trying to understand which straps went where, even following the pictures and instructions, but once everything was put together, it made alot more sense.  

The safety harness that's included is made out of the same material as automotive seatbelts, and all the stitching appears very well done.  I felt very secure in the harness, and the instructions were pretty clear on how to put it on and adjust it.  

Finding a suitable tree for my very first accent ever in a treestand wasn't too difficult.  I picked a typical southern pine tree about 12 inches in diameter, re-read the climbing instructions one last time, and attached the stand to the tree with very little difficulty.  The teeth on the stand really bit into the bark on the pine and had no give or instability while I was standing on the platform.  Using the included platform stirrups, it only took a moment to figure out exactly how to move my feet and legs to unhook the platform and raise it into the next position.

The seat moved up just as easily, and in less than five minutes, I was about 15 feet up, had the seat tethered to the tree, tightened the safety harness tree strap above me on the tree, adjusted the seat, and I was sitting!  I stayed up there for about an hour, just getting the feel for things, checking my comfort and getting used to the new experience.  The only thing I might complain about is that I wish the platform was a bit longer, because I felt like I had to keep my feet positioned directly underneath my knees or tucked slightly under me, rather than being able to extend my legs into a more reclined position.  Summit offers an optional foot-rest, which does exactly that, so that may be my next purchase.

The seat was extremely comfortable.  Felt as good if not better than a typical folding camp chair, and I have no doubt I could spend several hours in this stand without being uncomfortable.  I'm 6'0, 289lbs, 42" waist, 30" inseam, so I'm definitely on the bigger side of average, and I wanted a stand that I'd be comfortable in, and that was rated a good bit more than myself, so there would be no question how much gear I could take up with me.  

Climbing back down was very simple.  Just the reverse of the climb up.  Took me a minute to figure out how to work my feet angling the platform, because the teeth really dig into the soft pine bark, and I had to wiggle it to get it to release, but once I figured out the routine, I was back on the ground in a couple of minutes.  Taking the stand down, and setting up the backpacking straps was even easier.  

All in all, I have to say my initial impression is very good, and in my opinion Summit definitely lives up to it's reputation for a quality stand.  I picked this one up at Academy Sports in Athens for $265 new.  It comes with platform, seat, seat climber, backpacking straps, lock-on cables, seat climber padding, and full body safety harness.  

I'm definitely happy with my purchase, and would definitely recommend this stand, even to complete novices like myself.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 11, 2008)

*Check out the new Summit model Titan*

Same as the Goliath,but the platform is longer and I think the top is wider,it's on their website.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Aug 11, 2008)

I love my Goliath! I want the Titan because the Goliath is still a little tight, but unbelievably easy and light!!


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Aug 11, 2008)

I bought the new Titan on Saturday. Just as easy as the Goliath but more room. I am 6'7 about 335lbs and it is roomy enough for me and VERY comfortable.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Aug 11, 2008)

I've wanted a Goliath, but am now interested in the Titan. What is the Titan selling for?


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Aug 12, 2008)

I payed $299 at BPS


----------



## Count Down (Aug 12, 2008)

I just got a Titan shipped to my house..Man I love this thing...Kinda makes the 4 API stands I've used seem like death traps..I'm 6'0 210 lbs..So there is a ton of room for those 6 + hour hunts...Can't wait...!


----------



## merc123 (Aug 13, 2008)

Based on the specs from Summit, the Titan and Goliath are the same stand.  The Titan is just 2 inches LONGER than the Goliath and 1 inch wider, but the interior dimension is the same for the seat.

Also. a foot rest will help those taller guys.  I'm only 5'9" and it makes all the difference.


Goliath vs. Titan
Weight:  21 lbs.  -- 25 lbs.
Tree size:  8 to 20 inches   -- same
Seat height:  Adjustable   -- same
Seat Size:  (base) 18" wide by 12" long (back rest) 12" wide by 20" long  -- same
Overall Size:  20" wide by 36" long   --  21" wide by 38" long 
Platform Area:  20" wide by 28 3/4" long -- 21" wide by 30 3/4" long 
Seat Frame size:  (inside) 21.75" wide by 26.5" long -- 21.75" wide by 28.5" long 
Weight Limit:  350 lbs.  -- same


----------



## country boy (Aug 13, 2008)

i have the goliath and love it


----------



## HighCotton (Aug 13, 2008)

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> I am 6'7 about 335lbs and it is roomy enough for me and VERY comfortable.


----------



## Keith48 (Aug 13, 2008)

Best stand I have ever used, and I had a bunch o 'em before I bought it.


----------



## camoman1 (Aug 13, 2008)

*lovit*

I have summit viper and the goliath - both are great .
I added the shooting rail to mine and the side storage .


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Aug 14, 2008)

HighCotton said:


>



Yeah im a big ole boy.


----------



## poolman67 (Aug 15, 2008)

I love mine. can set all day.


----------



## bigrob82 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey fellas if you want the best deal on the titan or goliath check out rogerssportinggoods.com this guy has crazy prices and free shipping i think the titan is like $249.00 that is a great buy with free shipping!!!!


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow wish id known that before I drove 45 miles one way to BPS and then spent $299.00!


----------



## bigrob82 (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah thy have the best price


----------

